# Wie viel verdient ihr Inschriftenkundler



## DarkfocusAngel (3. November 2010)

Da mir auf meinem server nach dem patch die hohen Preise für Glyphen aufgefallen sind dacht ich erstma das legt sich schon wieder iwann... 

Nun sitz ich bei unsrem AH rum und seh immer noch glyphen für 100g aufwärts nun meine 2 fragen: Muss das sein? Und wie viel habt ihr bisher verdient?


----------



## Sin (3. November 2010)

So wie ich das mitbekommen habe, verdienen die Glyphenheinis teilweise 1000-3000G Pro Tag durch die Glyphen, denke mal gerade zu 4.0 gab es ein sehr großes Umsatzplus.


----------



## Loina (3. November 2010)

1000-3000 gold? mit glyphen? ^^

verkauft der epische glyphen?

bei uns auf den server ich nenne ihn mal Blackrock,spammen morgens,mittags,abends leute rum die jede glyphe fürn zehner(10 gold) verkaufen.

wenn du glyphen für 100g ausgibst biste doof das ist fakt.

aber doofe gibt es ja bekanntlich genug von daher,kaufen es auch viele für den preis^^

leute die den beruf kennen und wissen,welche mats man für den rotz brauch geben nicht viel gold aus.

die herstellungskosten lass mal 3-5 gold sein


----------



## Virikas (3. November 2010)

Am Patchday selbst habe ich knappe 12k mit Glyphen gemacht.
Mittlerweile bin ich zu faul geworden großartig weiter zu tracken und stelle keine Glyphen mehr ins AH.
Durchschnittpreis für die gängigen Glyphen liegt derzeit bei etwa 30-50g, die seltenen (Magische Rüstung beim Mage z.B.) liegen aber immer noch bei >100g, wenn sie denn überhaupt mal im AH sind.

Zum Thema "muss das sein": Es zwingt dich doch keiner Glyphen für xyz Gold zu kaufen. Frag einfach den Inschriftler deines Vertrauens (jede Gilde dürfte mindestens einen haben..) oder im /2.


----------



## Plattenbau (3. November 2010)

Soweit ich mich erinnere bin ich als Inschriftenkundler immer besser gefahren, die Kräuter zu verticken als irgendwas zu craften. Insofern ist es das erste mal das richtig Kohle rüberkommt, mal sehen wie lange...



Und ich habe kein schlechtes Gewissen, anderen das Gold aus dem Rachen zu reissen, das ich Ihnen vorher jahrelang reingestopft habe^^



Grüße vom Plattenbau


----------



## lalalaiii (3. November 2010)

Ja, dass Inschriftler sich zur Zeit eine goldene Nase verdienen stimmt wohl.

Was jedoch viele nicht bedenken, ist der enorme Aufwand, den dieser Beruf für jeden der ihn ernsthaft betreiben will, mit sich bringt. Und damit meine ich nicht diejenigen, die alle paar Tage mal 10-20 Glyphen ins AH stellen...

Stundenlanges Kräutermahlen
Tinten herstellen
Tinten umtauschen
Glyphen herstellen
einstellen, abbrechen, einstellen, abbrechen..... (wobei ich das Abbrechen mittlerweile aufgegeben habe)
Briefkasten leeren (dauert bei > 1000 Auktionen auch ne weile)

Zudem herrscht ein wahnsinniger Konkurrenzkampf zwischen den Glyphenhändlern.
Man muss immer aufpassen, was die anderen gerade anstellen... ob sie ihren Fallback oder Threshold geändert haben... und dementsprechend schnell reagieren.

Es ist nicht so, wie viele denken... ich stell eben schnell ein paar Glyphen her und hol mir dann 5000g aus dem Briefkasten...

Zu den Preisen: Ich verlange so viel wie geht ^^ Gerade erst ein paar Glyphen für über 250g verkauft.
Ein schlechtes Gewissen habe ich sicherlich nicht.
Es gibt viele Inschriftler, die im /2 Glyphen für 15g oder Mats und TG anbieten. 
Wer zu faul ist, sich bei denen zu melden, zahlt eben was ich verlange, fertig!
(Außerdem habe ich auch schon öfter Glyphen hergeschenkt, wenn jemand mich nett angeschrieben hat)

Mein persönlicher Gewinn in den ersten drei Tagen nach dem Patch waren rund 100 000g. 
Mittlerweile läuft es gemäßigter, 7000 - 10000g pro Tag sind aber immer noch drin.


So, das wars ^^

LG


----------



## DarkfocusAngel (4. November 2010)

so long... gemäßigter  10.000g 

ich hab mit keinem meiner 3 80er soviel verdient in einem der berufe wir ihr inschriftler in so kurzer zeit 

echt ma^^ "gemäßigt" oh man ich lang mir echt ans hirn


----------



## lalalaiii (4. November 2010)

DarkfocusAngel schrieb:


> so long... gemäßigter  10.000g
> 
> ich hab mit keinem meiner 3 80er soviel verdient in einem der berufe wir ihr inschriftler in so kurzer zeit
> 
> echt ma^^ "gemäßigt" oh man ich lang mir echt ans hirn



Nun, dann machst du wohl irgendetwas falsch.

Man kann sogar OHNE irgendeinen Beruf etliche 1000g am Tag verdienen ^^

Und das Wort "gemäßigt" war natürlich nur im Vergleich zu den ersten Tagen nach dem Patch gemeint!

10 000g/Tag sind natürlich immer noch sehr viel, auch für mich.


----------



## SirGottfried (4. November 2010)

Zwischen 50000 -100000G.................

Naja, ist natürlich Blödsinnig ^^

Ich denke es hängt stark vom Server ab, auf Teldrassil konnte man direkt am und ca. 7 tage nach dem Patch so ungefähr 50-100G pro Glyphe nehmen, derzeit normalisieren sich die Preise wieder. 
Gegenwärtig sind wir wieder bei 5-20G pro Glyphe.

Das "Große Geld" wird man vermutlich erst wieder ab 07.12. verdienen, wenn alle Ihre Goblins hochspielen.


----------



## dmaniac (6. November 2010)

Loina schrieb:


> 1000-3000 gold? mit glyphen? ^^
> 
> 
> die herstellungskosten lass mal 3-5 gold sein



wenn man keine Ahnung hat^^

seit dem Patch kostet jede Glype 3 Tinten.

Die Herstellungskosten sind knapp zweistellig. eher mehr. 

Was bei uns die Leute trotzdem nicht hindert unter Herstellungspreis einzustellen 


und wenn jetzt das Argument kommt: aber ich farm ja selber. mich kostet das nichts.
Doch! Denn wer farmt kann die Kräuter auch direkt im AH verkaufen denn sobald sie gefarmt sind haben 
sie einen Wert. Also wer denkt das kostet nix weil selber gefarmt, farmt sich arm^^


----------



## Maleas (30. November 2010)

Derzeit gibt es keinen brauchbaren Tintenhändler, bei dem man seine Tinte umtauschen kann. Der Händler in Dalaran tauscht die Tinte nur noch gegen die neue Cataclysm Tinte, welche man derzeit natürlich noch nicht hat. Somit müssen Inschriftenkundige zwangsweise die richtigen Kräuter farmen oder kaufen. Das bedeutet einen erheblichen Mehraufwand, denn mann kann nun seine schnell gefarmte WotLK Tinte nicht in low-level Tinten umwandeln. Bedeutet ... man braucht aktuell wieder Golddorn, Lila Lotus, Sonnengras, Manadistel & Co, damit man eine Vielzahl der Glyphen herstellen kann. 

Mit Patch 4.0.1 wurde natürlich vieeel Gold gemacht, da jeder irgendwie neue Glyphen brauchte, oder sein Glyphenbuch aufrüsten wollte. Ob man das Abzocke nennt? Wohl eher Marktwirtschaft.


----------



## Mondenkynd (30. November 2010)

Das Glyphengeschäft ist leider im Keller, da es immer wieder Kacklappen gibt, die die Glyphen umsonst anbeiten, Beispiel:

1. Auktion Glyphe XY für 100g - Verkäufer Mr X
2. Auktion Glyphe XY für 99g - Verkäufer Mr Y
3. Auktion Glyphe XY für 1g - Verkäufer Kacklappen

Sowas hab ich auf unserem Server bei fast jeder Glyphe, so das ich keinen Bock mehr habe Mats für neue Glyphen zu farmen, da mir der Aufwand für sowas zu hoch ist.

Ich warte lieber auf Cata und mache dann wieder mit anderen Berufen (Verzauberungskunst, Juwe, Alchi, etc.) Kohle. 

Kohle kann man nur an 1-2 Tagen machen, wenn neue Glyphen rauskommen, die direkt lernen und teuer verkaufen.


----------



## Fremder123 (30. November 2010)

Mondenkynd schrieb:


> Das Glyphengeschäft ist leider im Keller, da es immer wieder Kacklappen gibt, die die Glyphen umsonst anbeiten, Beispiel:
> 
> 1. Auktion Glyphe XY für 100g - Verkäufer Mr X
> 2. Auktion Glyphe XY für 99g - Verkäufer Mr Y
> ...


Solche Leute lieb ich auch, ist bei Juwelen teils genau dasselbe.


----------



## Shendria (30. November 2010)

Bei uns siehts meistens so aus, das der Großteil der Glyphen für wahnsinnige 5g im AH stehen. 
Das is echt mehr als lächerlich, aber leider gibts wohl zuviele Inschriftenkundler auf unserem Server.... und der Großteil davon hat wohl keine Ahnung vom Geschäfte machen. -.- Die würden die Glyphen wahrscheinlich selbst noch für 1Kupfer reinstellen, hauptsache billiger als der Rest.....


----------



## <<NôGô>> (30. November 2010)

Mondenkynd schrieb:


> Das Glyphengeschäft ist leider im Keller, da es immer wieder Kacklappen gibt, die die Glyphen umsonst anbeiten, Beispiel:
> 
> 1. Auktion Glyphe XY für 100g - Verkäufer Mr X
> 2. Auktion Glyphe XY für 99g - Verkäufer Mr Y
> ...




Dann bist du dumm ^^ Kauf die Glyphe für 1g doch und stell sie wieder teurer rein  Klappt übrigends auch mit allen andren Mats und Crafts


----------



## sensêij1988 (30. November 2010)

Da man ja jetzt jede glyphe nur noch 1 mal kaufen muss wird sich das nach ner zeit wieder legen sobald jeder seine zusammen hat wird kein schwein mehr nach denen schreien


----------



## bakkax (30. November 2010)

sensêij1988 schrieb:


> Da man ja jetzt jede glyphe nur noch 1 mal kaufen muss wird sich das nach ner zeit wieder legen sobald jeder seine zusammen hat wird kein schwein mehr nach denen schreien




Wird immer Twinks geben die ausgerüstet werden wollen


----------



## Rygel (1. Dezember 2010)

<<NôGô>> schrieb:


> Dann bist du dumm ^^ Kauf die Glyphe für 1g doch und stell sie wieder teurer rein  Klappt übrigends auch mit allen andren Mats und Crafts


das hätte ich ganz genauso gemacht .



bakkax schrieb:


> Wird immer Twinks geben die ausgerüstet werden wollen


sehe ich genau so. tot ist der glyphenmarkt noch lange nicht ... und die große twinkwelle kommt erst noch mit erscheinen von cata, vermute ich.

was mich am glyphenmarkt abfuckt ist dass er serverweit im eimer zu sein scheint wenn nur 3 - 7 leute dauergas machen. ich habe da bei mir 4 - 5 spezis, die den ganzen tag online sind, teilweise zweitaccounts haben, und die glyphenpreise um jeweils um ein paar kupfer/silber drücken. das muss man sich mal vorstellen! die spielen nicht sondern hängen den ganzen tag in den hauptstädten ab! da gibt es für mich hobbyseller kaum zeit um dazwischen zu kommen. wenn jemand ne gute idee hat um dem beizukommen, bitte hören lassen.


----------



## Goldgoblin (4. Dezember 2010)

1000-3000G pro Tag sind auf längere Zeit gesehen realistische Gewinne. Der 4.0.1 er Patch, wo dann alle gleich mehrere Glyphen gelernt haben und somit der Umsatz in die Höhe geschnellt ist was eine Ausnahme die es in absehbarer Zeit wohl so schnell nicht wieder geben wird.

Generell sollte man wissen, dass man sehr viel mit Addons arbeiten "muss", wenn man effektiv Gold verdienen möchte mit Glyphen. Vorallem muss man aber auch auf lange Zeit und in Massen denken. Der Gewinn pro Glyphe mag gering sein, aber dafür verkauft man auch mal 100 Glyphen am Tag.

Ich habe vor einiger Zeit einen Guide dazu geschrieben wie man mit Inschriftenkunde Gold verdienen kann. Inhaltlich sollte er noch passen (Vellums/Pergamente ausgenommen). Bei den Addons muss man ggf. auf neuere Versionen updaten als die da genannten.

http://goldgoblin.de/guides/inschriftenkunde-guide/


----------



## Jackie251 (6. Dezember 2010)

Goldgoblin schrieb:


> 1000-3000G pro Tag sind auf längere Zeit gesehen realistische Gewinne.




hättest du lust das auf einem von mir bestimmten server zu beweisen?
450er Inschriftenkundler + startkapital würde ich natürlich stellen...


----------



## Rygel (6. Dezember 2010)

Goldgoblin schrieb:


> 1000-3000G pro Tag sind auf längere Zeit gesehen realistische Gewinne.


das erreichst du immer noch mit nur 2 x glyphen posten am tag? (ich glaube das hattest du irgendwo mal geschrieben.)

von solchen einahmen kann ich leider nur (noch) träumen wegen meiner AH-spezialisten, die den ganzen tag davor hängen, und meine preise unterbieten. irgendwann habe ich mich dann gefragt: muss ein zweitaccount her damit ich nebenbei überhaupt noch zum spielen komme ... und macht das ganze dann überhaupt noch spaß?


----------



## tear_jerker (6. Dezember 2010)

Es kommt zum teil auch darauf an, welche glyphen du anbietest. vor dem patch hatten viele nur ihre topseller die für über 10g gekauft(laut addon, tatsächlicher preis weicht ab) werden produziert und eingestellt. mittlerweile lässt sich aber dank des patches auch mit den nutzlosen glyphen viel verdienen. die meisten meiner konkurrenten blieben aber bei ihrem alten topsellern, so das ich bei den anderen glyphen zum teil allein auf weiter flur stehe. es kommt also ganz auf dein sortiment und palette an . mittlerweile ist es auch so das man sich ruhig undercutten lassen kann. man verdient dennoch weil am tag nicht mehr so viel eingestellt wird. das ganze dürfte sichmit cata auch nochmal beruhigen. wichtig ist es das du die glyphen nicht unbedingt über nacht einstellst und auslaufen lässt(zummindest nicht hauptsächlich).nach meiner erfahrung lohnt es mehr über den vormittag bis nachmittag einzustellen. dort ist die konkurrenz meistens auch beschäftigt und nicht im undercutting war.

was den vorposter betrifft der den beweis möchte: jetzt noch einzusteigen kannst du vergessen, die vorbereitung bekommst du dank fehlenden händler nicht vor lvl 85 hin. ansonsten ist das caesy sagt durchaus realistisch.


----------



## myxir21 (6. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe in 2 Wochen 26k Gold verdient.

Ich habe sämtliche Ressourcen selbst gefarmt. Dann hab ich die Tinten noch vor dem Patch umgetauscht. In den letzten 2 Wochen habe ich alle 2 Tage für 24h Glyphen ins AH gestellt. Ich hatte praktisch keine Selbstkosten da alles selbst gefarmt.

Ich habe sehr gut verdient. Habe das nur gemacht damit ich in Cata nun meinen Twink ausstatten kann. Eigentlich wollte ich ca 8k erhandeln. Wurde aber bisschen "mehr". Der Aufwand war aber recht gross, vor allem beim managen von grösseren Glyphenmengen ist es sehr schnell mühsam. Aber der Aufwand hat sich gelohnt.

Man muss aber die verschiedenen Klassen kennen, und wissen welche Glyphen für sie interessant sind. Ansonsten wirft man Geld aus dem Fenster wenn man falsche Glyphen produziert.

PS: Die wohl am meisten gekaufen Glyphen waren die Druidenglyphen (Troll Drui inc), insbesondere die Glyphe "Treant" (Keiner mag die neue Baumform)

Der Vorteil ist mit Cata das die Attraktivität des Berufes abnimmt. Das stärkt die bestehenden I-Kundler. Einen Inschriftenkundechar zu maxen ist kein Problem. Allerdings geht sehr viel Zeit damit verloren alle Glyphen zu erlernen. Und genau da lässt sich Geld verdienen (ich z.b kann alle atm möglichen Glyphen herstellen)

Nun ist aber wieder schluss mit lustig. Ich mach sowas nicht gern, aber ich brauchte das Geld^^


----------



## Jackie251 (6. Dezember 2010)

Rygel schrieb:


> das erreichst du immer noch mit nur 2 x glyphen posten am tag? (ich glaube das hattest du irgendwo mal geschrieben.)



der goldgoblin ist schon Ok. Ahnung von der Sache hat er.

Allerdings stört mich die ewige Darstellung 
Inschriftenkunde = 2000g Gewinn am Tag lockerdrin und wer das nicht schafft => Noob

Na klar, in die "Angeber" Foren kommen sowieso nur die, die Erfolg hatten.
Und das klappt auf manchen Servern sehr gut.
Spätesten wenn du auf einem Server aber noch 2 weitere Leute hast, die mindestens deine Zeit/Elan/Wissen mitbringen ist es Essig mit endlos Gold scheffeln.

und selbst wenn man einen guten server hat, sind die 2000g am Tag nur schwerlich mit einem Arbeitstag und Reallive kombinierbar. Selbst auf dem gemütlichtem Server sind dazu 3-5 mal posten am Tag nötig.


----------



## Wolfmania (6. Dezember 2010)

Ein "ingame-Freund" der mir das immer umsonst macht auf Hordenseite bestimmt das Glyphen-AH bei uns, da gehts ab 70g los pro Glyphe und in der Woche liegt er bei 4-8k. Das kann sich sehen lassen denk ich...


----------



## tear_jerker (6. Dezember 2010)

Zu Caseys/Goldgoblins Verteidigung muss man schon sagen , dass wenn man alle addons dann mal konfiguriert hat, dann ist das verdienen mit Glyphen wirklich einfach. Einzig der Einstieg dürfte sich für den ein oder anderen schwer anfühlen. allerdings gibt es unteranderem auf goldgoblin.de entsprechende Guides die helfen.
Es ist richtig das die Konkurrenz hoch ist, aber vor dem Patch war sie das erst recht. Jetzt kann man zwischendurch tatsächlich auch mal verschnaufen und nicht alle paar min undercutten. Zwar muss man auch jetzt noch paar mal neu einstellen wenn man die besagten gewinne einfahren will, aber so ist das nun mal. Irgendwo muss ja auch die Hürde sein das es nicht jeder macht.


----------



## Goldgoblin (6. Dezember 2010)

Tut mir leid, dass sollte sich nicht so anhören als könnte jeder mit Inschriftenkunde 1k-2k Gold pro tag verdienen und wer es nicht schafft sei irgendwie zu dumm dafür.
Natürlich nicht kann nicht jeder mit Inschriftenkunde soviel Gold verdienen. Das ist immer von mehreren Faktoren abhängig. Wieviel Leute verkaufen Glyphen? wie aktiv sind die? Wieviel chars gibt es die diese konsumieren? etc.

Generell kann eine Fraktion nur eine kleinere Zahl an Inschriftenkundler wirklich gut in diesem Rahmen "ernähren". Wenn ich schätzen müsste dann maximal 10 Personen, wobei dann die Gewinne schon stark schrupfen würden.

Generell sollte man sich einen Markt immer vorher angucken bevor man wirklich aktiv einsteigt. Wenn man aber einmal das System verstanden hat (und ggf. die Addons alle eingerichtet sind), dann kann man meines erachtens bei jedem Beruf(z.B. alle die was herstellen können) Gold verdienen.

@myxir21
"Ich hatte praktisch keine Selbstkosten da alles selbst gefarmt." 
schaue mal auf: http://goldgoblin.de/gold/konzepte/ich-habe-es-gefarmt-ist-es-umsonst/


----------

